# Angellizenz Teneriffa (Adeje) / Kanaren



## Burgh Haamstede (23. August 2019)

Kurze Info an diejenigen, die auf Teneriffa mit einer Angellizenz angeln möchten und im Südwesten wohnen: Es gibt das Angelsportgeschäft Sayo Sport an zwei Standorten -> Calle Charfa, 38679 Adeje / Av. de Fernando Salazar Gonzalez 24, 38631 Arona. Dort zeigt man seinen Personalausweis, zahlt 25 Euro (Angelschein Klasse 3: Meeresangeln vom Land aus - gilt wohl auch für das Angeln vom Boot aus ohne Schleppfischen/Trolling) und nach spätestens 24 Stunden kann man sich den Angelschein im Laden abholen. Die normale Gebühr für die Lizenz der Klasse 3 beträgt derzeit ca. 16 Euro - für seine Arbeit möchte der Angelladen ja auch etwas haben - hierdurch erspart man sich aber die Hin-/Rückfahrt zur Fischereibehörde und die Prozedur mit der Bankeinzahlung. Man kann mit dem Angelgeschäft auch über Facebook kommunizieren (Sayo Sport). Ich habe dieses - dank des Google Translators-  gemacht und hatte nach drei Minuten schon eine Antwort. Ich kenne persönlich nur das Geschäft in Adeje - hier wurde ich sehr freundlich behandelt (Englischkenntnisse sind von Vorteil, oder man nutzt den Google Translator) und das Angelsortiment war gut sortiert und nach meiner Einschätzung recht professionell. Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## snow21 (24. August 2019)

dank dir für den tipp


----------

